# A crummy scribble...



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 20, 2007)

WARNING: If you're averse to NSFW (tasteful IMHO, but even so), badly-drawn sketches of tubby male anthropomorphic mythical creatures posing in the raw, please don't look at my kirin boy. If you're _not_ averse to such things...well, consider yourself forewarned.

-Qit


----------



## Melian (Aug 21, 2007)

Arg...I can't see it. Do you need a DA account to get rid of the mature content filter dealy?


----------



## doctorx (Aug 21, 2007)

Melian said:


> Do you need a DA account to get rid of the mature content filter dealy?



Yes, you do.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 22, 2007)

Melian said:


> Arg...I can't see it. Do you need a DA account to get rid of the mature content filter dealy?


Yes. Sorry about that. Here he is at Image-Upload.net.

-Qit


----------



## Melian (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks! And uh....I'm kind of a pervert....but that sketch was hot.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 22, 2007)

Melian said:


> Thanks! And uh....I'm kind of a pervert....but that sketch was hot.


I'm not one to judge, seeing as I'm the one who drew him...and gave him my favorite type of male body... 

-Qit


----------



## Melian (Aug 22, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I'm not one to judge, seeing as I'm the one who drew him...and gave him my favorite type of male body...
> 
> -Qit



In that case, I think we have the exact same preference.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 23, 2007)

That, and here are some samples of other people's male anthro kirins on dA. (Note: This is in no way intended to disrespect the technical skills of these talented artists. It was work such as theirs which inspired me to draw kirins in the first place, for cryin' out loud!)
Skinny!
Slightly _less_ so, but still skinny!
_Way_ skinny!

I figured that the site needed at least _one_ thick-limbed, big-bellied, barrel-chested kirin boy...

-Qit


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 25, 2007)

That last one was extremely twinkish.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 25, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> That last one was extremely twinkish.


Hey! I happen to like that character with his freckly tail!

But...between the scrawniness, the stance, and the pink hair, I'd have to agree. He looks like a stereotypical club kid.

-Qit


----------



## stungunmillie (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice work! 

There needs to be more chubby anthro art in the world... I realize that it's fantasy in the first place, but the bulging muscles and overinflated breasts get tiresome after a while.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 30, 2007)

stungunmillie said:


> Nice work!
> 
> There needs to be more chubby anthro art in the world... I realize that it's fantasy in the first place, but the bulging muscles and overinflated breasts get tiresome after a while.


There's fat anthro art out there. It just tends to get taken to extremes. (Once again, no insult meant to the artist.)

There doesn't seem to be much of a middle ground between ultra-sized and the cartoon-bodybuilder/Barbie-doll look. So...I do my part to add to that middle ground. 

-Qit


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 31, 2007)

A more moderate approach can be seen in the art of Bob Drake, over in France:

http://www.furnation.com/bob_drake/index-en.htm

Tolstoy, likewise, has a range, from the tubby to the tonnage:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tolstoy/

So do Aldi:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aldi/

And Duo Radon:

http://www.jackalbutt.com/

(In Duo Radon's art, look under "Anthros, Vore/Expansion/Etc.")

There's a "wide" variety out there.:>


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 31, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> A more moderate approach can be seen in the art of Bob Drake, over in France:
> 
> http://www.furnation.com/bob_drake/index-en.htm
> 
> ...


True. But I did say "not _much_ of a middle ground."

I did a search for "fat anthro" on DevArt. Not only did the ultra-sized pics predominate, but many of them were even more amateurish than my own work. (Also, note to other scribblers: A thin character does _not_ become a fat character by way of the simple addition of a beer gut!)

In another, albeit related note: Whatever happened to Kelvin? His gallery's still up on the Round House, but that's all that I can find of his work.

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 31, 2007)

(Found Macropod Madness, including the 11 Will Die archive. His main page, however, appears to be down.)

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 21, 2007)

Scanned just a moment ago. He's here.

-Qit


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 21, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> (Found Macropod Madness, including the 11 Will Die archive. His main page, however, appears to be down.)
> 
> -Qit



He hasn't updated his links since he moved to bfibp.com, unfortunately. Best if you e-mail him; he's still through AOL, according to the badge he drew for me.

(I'll check the back of the badge again as soon as I can. Right now, my 2-year-old nephew's awake.)

Yours truly,

The stuck-babysitting-because-he-has-no-job-and-no-money,

Wanderer


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice art. 

I'm also a fat furry artist, and I tend to keep my proportions reasonable. I have two galleries on FurAffinity (FA), http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aurorawolf - my main account with some plushness, and http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sexyfatwolfess - my fetish/fat account.

A lot of my content is adult in nature and you have to have an account with that filter turned on to see it.

~Aurora


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> In another, albeit related note: Whatever happened to Kelvin? His gallery's still up on the Round House, but that's all that I can find of his work.
> 
> -Qit



He's also on FA. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kelvinthelion


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 22, 2007)

Found it! Kelvin The Lion's new main page is at http://kelvin.bfibp.com. He simply cut-and-pasted his HTML over, so he's having to update the links manually, and he's more interested in drawing.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 22, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Found it! Kelvin The Lion's new main page is at http://kelvin.bfibp.com. He simply cut-and-pasted his HTML over, so he's having to update the links manually, and he's more interested in drawing.


Actually, that URL wasn't correct; he's here.

-Qit


----------



## MrFarx (Sep 23, 2007)

Heya Qit, great to see you still active in both the communities.
Looks like you've been practicing your art, it looks rather great these days.
Did you ever open an account on FA (Fur Affinnity) ? I've been posting my art over there for a while now since I departed dA because of my disagreeing with their TOS. 






Qit el-Remel said:


> Scanned just a moment ago. He's here.
> 
> -Qit


----------



## Aurora (Sep 23, 2007)

Farx! I didn't know you were here too. 




MrFarx said:


> Heya Qit, great to see you still active in both the communities.
> Looks like you've been practicing your art, it looks rather great these days.
> Did you ever open an account on FA (Fur Affinnity) ? I've been posting my art over there for a while now since I departed dA because of my disagreeing with their TOS.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 23, 2007)

MrFarx said:


> Heya Qit, great to see you still active in both the communities.
> Looks like you've been practicing your art, it looks rather great these days.
> Did you ever open an account on FA (Fur Affinnity) ? I've been posting my art over there for a while now since I departed dA because of my disagreeing with their TOS.


I have a member page under a different screen name (the one that I use more often on specifically furry sites). But I've been paranoid about actually putting my art _up_ under that account: Someone's likely to accuse me of stealing my own art!

Thanks for the compliment on kirinboy, by the way.

-Qit


----------



## MrFarx (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey there Dana, tis me, in the flesh... errr.... virtually. 

Yep, finally got around to posting here on the newer version of the Dim forums.

So who else from our little niche of the fandom is here ?

Fx





Aurora said:


> Farx! I didn't know you were here too.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 23, 2007)

MrFarx said:


> Hey there Dana, tis me, in the flesh... errr.... virtually.
> 
> Yep, finally got around to posting here on the newer version of the Dim forums.
> 
> ...



Depends on how you classify this lonely Wanderer, I guess.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 23, 2007)

Honestly I thought I was the only one, but I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------

